# Sollen Firmen Listenpreise öffentlich angeben? (Entfernte Beiträge aus einer Werbung)



## o_prang (16 Dezember 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> lässt sich ein wort wie "kostenoptimiert" auch in zahlen ausdrücken?



Es gibt halt Firmen die machen ein Riesengeheimnis um Ihre VK Preise. Meistens steht hier "kostenoptimiert" auch für "doch recht teuer"


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Dezember 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> lässt sich ein wort wie "kostenoptimiert" auch in zahlen ausdrücken?



Ich bin dafür das jeder der hier was zum Verkauf anbietet auch eine Preisvorstellung bzw. Listenpreise mit angibt. Nach Preisen betteln --> Nervt.


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2009)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das jeder der hier was zum Verkauf anbietet auch eine Preisvorstellung bzw. Listenpreise mit angibt. Nach Preisen betteln --> Nervt.


Wenn du die Preise wissen willst, dann fragen.
Mich nervt es nicht, es ist doch das Recht von jedem das bekannt zugeben, was jeder will.
Wenn ein Preis dasteht geht sofort die Diskussion los bei xx oder yy ist das billiger zu bekommen.
Der Preis ist dann gerechtfertigt, wenn damit ein Kundennutzen generiert wird.



bike


P.S: Schreibst du dein Gehalt oder deinen Kontostand ins Netz?


----------



## o_prang (17 Dezember 2009)

bike schrieb:


> P.S: Schreibst du dein Gehalt oder deinen Kontostand ins Netz?



@bike
Ich denke es ist wesentlicher hilfreicher wenn man direkt sieht was los ist. Oder findest Du es schlimm lesen zu können, wieviel ein Gerät kostet?

Wenn Du Dir privat ein Fernseher kaufen willst, machste doch auch einen Preisvergleich in Onlineshops und beim Händler vor Ort und musst nicht erst bei Samsung o.ä. nach nem Preis fragen!
Im privaten Bereich will jeder immer alles ganz genau nachlesen können. Nur im Industriebereich wird um so was immer direkt ein Geheimnis gemacht. Erklär mir da mal bitte den Unterschied!


----------



## bike (17 Dezember 2009)

*off Topic inzwischen*



o_prang schrieb:


> @bike
> Ich denke es ist wesentlicher hilfreicher wenn man direkt sieht was los ist. Oder findest Du es schlimm lesen zu können, wieviel ein Gerät kostet?
> 
> Wenn Du Dir privat ein Fernseher kaufen willst, machste doch auch einen Preisvergleich in Onlineshops und beim Händler vor Ort und musst nicht erst bei Samsung o.ä. nach nem Preis fragen!
> Im privaten Bereich will jeder immer alles ganz genau nachlesen können. Nur im Industriebereich wird um so was immer direkt ein Geheimnis gemacht. Erklär mir da mal bitte den Unterschied!



Ich finde auch diese ewige Preisvergleiche und alles noch billiger bekommen zu wollen so etwas von beschissen, dass du den Falschen dies fragst.
Mein Händler für Rechner und TeVAu verlangt etwas mehr, doch er hat Service und damit auch dies verdient. Ausserdem lebt er von seinen Kunden.
Jeder von uns will und soll gut verdienen, doch immer noch billiger einkaufen wollen, das klappt eben dann nicht.
Wenn unsere Kunden die Preise drücken bis ins Grundwasser, dann kann auch unser Gehalt nicht mehr bezahlt werden.

Vielleicht denkt manch einer einmal daran

bike


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2009)

*Preisangabe*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Preise wissen willst, dann fragen.
> Mich nervt es nicht, es ist doch das Recht von jedem das bekannt zugeben, was jeder will. .



Natürlich darf jeder die Preise für seine Produkte verheimlichen. Wohl mit der Absicht, dem Kunden einen ewig nervenden, persönlichen "Berater" aufzudrängen. Eine fehlende Preisangabe ist für mich eben das Kriterium, den Lieferanten ganz tief unten in die Liste zu schieben. Jedenfalls bei Produkten im unteren vierstelligen Bereich, ab einem bestimmten Auftragswert mag ein individuelles Angebot angebracht sein. 
Wenn der Lieferant (wie z.B. hier im Internet) seine Produkte anbietet, erwarte ich eine wenigstens ungefähre Preisangabe (Rabatte sind dann später verhandelbar), wenn dann die Produktbeschreibung und seine Leistung ungefähr in mein Budget passen, gibt es schonmal Pluspunkte und findet mein Interesse. 
Also, nicht nur die Leistung, sondern auch der Preis findet Beurteilung bei der Entscheidungsfindung. Und wer den Preis für sein Produkt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer !!!) nicht ohne persönliche Kontaktaufnahme preisgeben will, bleibt eben erstmal unberücksichtigt...
Ist für mich bei preislich geringwertigen Produkten absolute Zeitverschwendung. 
Wenn Du privat einkaufen gehst, ist doch auch der Preis ein entscheidendes Kriterium für den Kauf. Der Händler bietet Dir ein Produkt mit einer Leistungsbeschreibung zu einem bestimmten Preis an. Und aufgrund dieser beiden Angaben triffst Du also eine Vorentscheidung, entweder "Möglicherweise kaufen" oder "Kommt nicht in Frage". Wenn ich dem Händler meine persönlichen Daten geben muss, um auf seinen Rückruf zur Preisangabe zu warten, geht absolut nicht. 



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Schreibst du dein Gehalt oder deinen Kontostand ins Netz?



Der Vergleich ist sowas von daneben, was hat das mit dem Preis eines Produktes zu tun ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## TCP/IP (17 Dezember 2009)

o_prang schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Firmen die machen ein Riesengeheimnis um Ihre VK Preise. Meistens steht hier "kostenoptimiert" auch für "doch recht teuer"


 
 Hast Du als Wachendörffler es wirklich nötig, einen Wettbewerber anzupissen?  Anscheindend gehen Euch die Argumente aus.

Der Grundton dieser Diskussion hier gefällt mir nicht. MB hat sich halt noch nicht geäußert, wer es eilig hat, muss anrufen oder mailen. Wenn mich was wirklich interessiert, mache ich das auch. Alles andere ist Kinderkram.

Was mich viel mehr nervt: Wenn ich auf einem Webshop verwiesen werde und ich mir dort selbst eine funktionierende Lösung zusammenklicken soll. Kommt im IT-Bereich immer mehr.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Wohl mit der Absicht, dem Kunden einen ewig nervenden, persönlichen "Berater" aufzudrängen.



Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Die Verkäufer haben doch gar keine Zeit, einen ewig zu nerven. Die müssen zielgerichtet arbeiten.

Die _ewig_ nervenden Berater gibt es nur dann, wenn die Interessenten _ewig_ vertrösten, sie hätten sich noch nicht entschieden, obwohl sie schon lange ein anderes Produkt gekauf haben.

TCP


----------



## Question_mark (17 Dezember 2009)

*Ist hier Krieg oder was ist los ...*

Hallo,



			
				TCP/IP schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du als Wachendörffler es wirklich nötig, einen Wettbewerber anzupissen? Anscheindend gehen Euch die Argumente aus.



Mir ist das jetzt mal völiig wurscht, ob der o_prang von Wachendorff ist oder nicht. Ich bin nur völlig seiner Meinung, und zwar aus Sicht eines Kunden...

Und ich hoffe, Du findest ein anderes Forum, in dem die rivalisierenden Firmen Ihre Kriege um Kunden fortführen können. Wir brauchen sowas hier im Forum absolut nicht ...



			
				TCP/IP schrieb:
			
		

> MB hat sich halt noch nicht geäußert,



Naja, auch daraus kann jeder sich sein eigenes Bild machen 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## TCP/IP (18 Dezember 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> anderes Forum, in dem die rivalisierenden Firmen Ihre Kriege um Kunden fortführen können. Wir brauchen sowas hier im Forum absolut nicht ...



*ACK*

Genau das wollte ich mit meiner Äußerung ausdrücken.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,



			
				TCP/IP schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von TCP/IP
> Hast Du als Wachendörffler es wirklich nötig, einen Wettbewerber anzupissen? Anscheindend gehen Euch die Argumente aus.





			
				TCP/IP schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das wollte ich mit meiner Äußerung ausdrücken.



Dann hast Du das aber recht ungeschickt ausgedrückt, mal mit Verlaub gesagt ...


----------



## TCP/IP (18 Dezember 2009)

Nochmal, das Problem verstehe ich schon. Man sieht etwas interessantes und will dann auch wissen was es so grob kostet, im Zweifelfalle auch mal so um 0:22 Uhr wie jetzt, wenn kein Ansprechpartner greifbar ist.

Andererseits kaufe ich vielleicht mal ein Modem blind nach dem Preis, eine "Internetfernwartung" weniger.

Für wichtiger als den Preis selbst halte ich eine transparente und einheitliche Preisgestaltung. Wenn ich was vom große S. benötige, weiß ich nie, ob mein Wettbewerber nicht um zwei andere Ecken hat 2 %  mehr Rabatt rausholen können.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Wenn ich was vom große S. benötige, weiß ich nie, ob mein Wettbewerber nicht um zwei andere Ecken hat 2 %  mehr Rabatt rausholen können.



kann er, immer, es wird immer einen geben, der bis zu 60% rabatz raus schlagen kann. diese spar-, billig-, schleuderpreiskultur in D, speziell in den industriellen und technischen bereichen kotzt mich auch nur noch an, aber man ist immer noch nicht so weit, den billigsten und teuersten anbieter einfach nur zu ignorieren ... und ich bin mir leider sicher dass diese erkenntnis noch sehr lange brauchen wird.


----------



## o_prang (18 Dezember 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Hast Du als Wachendörffler es wirklich nötig, einen Wettbewerber anzupissen?  Anscheindend gehen Euch die Argumente aus.
> anderes Produkt gekauf haben.
> 
> TCP


Ich empfinde es als sehr schade, dass DU mich jetzt wegen meiner persönlichen Meinung hier an den Pranger (wortspiel: *ROFL*) stellt.

Das mit dem Geheimnis um die Preise ist meine PRIVATE Meinung. Das hat nix mit meiner Firma zu tun. Sonst würde ich hier nicht als Benutzer "o_prang" sondern als Benutzer "Wachendorff" schreiben. Wenn Du meine Einträge siehst, wird Du sehen, dass ich hier nicht schreibe um Werbung zu machen, sondern den anderen Usern mit meinem Wissen weiterzuhelfen. Ausserdem habe ich lange auf der anderen Seite (also der des Kunden) gestanden, und diese Meinung hatte ich schon damals!


Das jeder der es will an die Preise rankommt ist doch auch klar.
Argumente FÜR ein gutes Produkt gibt es genug! Der Preis ist der letzte, aber meist nicht der entscheidende. Ich gebe doch lieber etwas mehr Geld aus wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass das Gerät das Beste für meine Anwendung ist.
Aber für eine Vorausscheidung, ob ich überhaupt anfange mir um ein Produkt Gedanken zu machen, finde ich es wichtig wenigstens eine grobe Preisvorstellung zu haben. Wenn Du Dir ein Auto kaufen möchtest, willst Du vorher doch auch wissen, ob das Auto 30T€ oder 50T€ kostet, und machst damit eine erste Entscheidung.
Und dies ist meine PERSÖNLICHE Meinung


----------



## Jan (18 Dezember 2009)

*Es kommt drauf an, was es unterm Strich kostet.*

Wenn ein Modem z.B. 100 € kostet, aber man für das Parametrieren 16 Stunden braucht, weil die Software so viele Maken hat, die man eigenhändig ausbügeln muss oder so komplex ist, dass man ewig braucht um überhaupt die einfachsten Dinge zu realisieren, dann ist es teurer als ein Modem, dass 300 € kostet, dass man einsteckt und "sofort" läuft.

Unter Umständen ist es sinnvoll, sich verschiedene Geräte leihweise schicken zu lassen und zu testen. Dann kann man entscheiden, welches Gerät am besten zu der Anwendung passt und unterm Strich auch am Günstigsten ist (Anschaffung + Arbeitszeit).


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2009)

Mich nerven geheime Preislisten auch.
Wenn ich mich über ein Produkt informiere geschieht das zurzeit immer häufiger übers Internet und wenn ich da keine Preis Angabe sehe, ist mein Interesse an dem Produkt gleich geringer.
Dabei ist die Preisangabe nicht nur wichtig um den Lieferanten mit einem anderen Lieferanten zu vergleichen sondern auch um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen was den Preis ausmacht. Beispiel: Es wird ein HMI-Panel gesucht nun ist man bei der Größe flexibel, 10-17" wären denkbar größer wäre angenehm aber eben eine Preisfrage. Preisleistungsverhältnisse zu ermitteln ohne den Preis zu kennen ist unmöglich und da immer einen anrufen/anmailen zu müssen ist lässtig.


----------



## Paule (18 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Mich nerven geheime Preislisten auch.
> Wenn ich mich über ein Produkt informiere geschieht das zurzeit immer häufiger übers Internet und wenn ich da keine Preis Angabe sehe, ist mein Interesse an dem Produkt gleich geringer.


*ACK*



bike schrieb:


> Wenn du die Preise wissen willst, dann fragen.
> Mich nervt es nicht, es ist doch das Recht von jedem das bekannt zugeben, was jeder will.
> Wenn ein Preis dasteht geht sofort die Diskussion los bei xx oder yy ist das billiger zu bekommen.


Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Du schon bei ebay gekauft hast. Weil es grad ein billiges Angebot gab und Du nicht den Verkäufer alle 10 Sekunden fragen musstest: "Was kostet es jetzt".

Wenn ich bei der Arbeit kosten ermittele, muss das auch schnell gehen, da will ich nicht bei jedem Teil dreimal am Telefon weitergeleitet werden bis ich freundlicherweise mal einen Preis erfahre. Über Rabatte kann man sich dann immer noch unterhalten.


----------



## Question_mark (18 Dezember 2009)

*Geheimnisvolle Preise ...*

Hallo,



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Modem z.B. 100 € kostet, aber man für das Parametrieren 16 Stunden braucht, weil die Software so viele Maken hat, die man eigenhändig ausbügeln muss oder so komplex ist, dass man ewig braucht um überhaupt die einfachsten Dinge zu realisieren, dann ist es teurer als ein Modem, dass 300 € kostet, dass man einsteckt und "sofort" läuft.



Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht, aber zur Beurteilung der Leistung eines Produkts gehört eine Leistungsbeschreibung, die in höchsten Tönen vom Verkäufer angepriesen wird. Und nur wenn ich einen Preis dazu habe, kann ich entscheiden ob dieses Produkt für mich überhaupt in die engere Auswahl kommt. 

Es gibt eben auch Modems (ich hoffe, der von mir gewählte Plural entspricht den aktuellen Rechtschreibregeln) für 100€, die man einfach einsteckt und sofort laufen ....

Eine Kaufentscheidung (egal ob privat oder geschäftlich) besteht eben immer aus den Komponenten Leistung (bei mir an 1. Stelle) und Preis. Und wenn mir jemand den Preis nur mit entsprechenden Hindernissen zugänglich machen will, kommt er eben ganz unten in die Warteschlange. Und da bleibt er dann auch meistens, ohne jegliche weitere Berücksichtigung. 
Und damit ich nicht mißverstanden werde, ich will den Preis nicht auf den Cent genau wissen, sondern eben nur einen ungefähren Richtpreis. Ob der Endpreis dann eben über Mengenrabatte oder ähnliches verhandelbar ist, kommt erst später zum Tragen. Ich will einfach Leistung und einen ungefähren Preisrahmen zur Entscheidungsfindung. 

Soviel von mir zum Thema, und basta.

Gruß 

Question_mark

@Markus : Gute Entscheidung, diese Diskussion aus "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" herauszunehmen und in den Stammtisch zu verschieben. Ich wollte das eigentlich noch vorschlagen, aber Du warst diesmal schneller.


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Du schon bei ebay gekauft hast. Weil es grad ein billiges Angebot gab und Du nicht den Verkäufer alle 10 Sekunden fragen musstest: "Was kostet es jetzt".



Um ehrlich zu sein, garnichts. Ich kaufe nichts und verkaufe auch nichts bei ebay.

Das mit den Preisermitteln ist doch in meinen Augen kein echtes Argument.
Also ich denke wir sind nicht die Einzigen, die nach Möglichkeit bei dem gleichen Produktspektrum bleiben und da kennen wir die Preise.
Wenn dann vom Kunden spezielle Anforderungen kommen ist der Kaufpreis der kleine Anteil der Kosten und dem Kunden auch bekannt, meist ist die Integration und Programmierung die es dann echt teuer macht.
Nach meiner Meinung ist keiner  so, dass er im Netz ein Teil sieht und dann allein wegen des Preises entscheidet bzw wegen fehlendem Preis nicht in diese Richtung weiterplant.


bike


----------

